

Andreessen And Horowitz ‘Decode’ Andrew Mason’s Farewell Memo  - sayhitofrank
http://m.techcrunch.com/2013/03/02/marc-andreessen-and-ben-horowitz-decode-groupon-ceo-andrew-masons-farewell-memo-on-rapgenius/

======
digitalwaveride
Clever promotion for their own portfolio company. But maybe there are better
tools to do this?

~~~
eimarlinch
There are. Check dotdotdot.me

